# Photo joiner



## stellar (May 19, 2012)

Are there any software which join photos.We can do it on Photo Shop too but is there any we can find in net.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 19, 2012)

Microsoft Research Image Composite Editor (ICE)
Hugin - Panorama photo stitcher


----------



## frankeric (Jul 21, 2012)

stellar said:


> Are there any software which join photos.We can do it on Photo Shop too but is there any we can find in net.





hi there bud try this one i didn't use it personally.

Free Image Joiner


----------



## yashg (May 19, 2013)

Try PhotoJoiner.net - Join multiple photos together. It's an online app, no need to download anything.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 19, 2013)

Do you mean panorama builder? I use Microsoft ICE and its really great (and free).


----------



## anirbandd (May 20, 2013)

yashg said:


> Try PhotoJoiner.net - Join multiple photos together. It's an online app, no need to download anything.



congrats.

your first post and you brought up a year old dead thread. 

OT: PTGUI is solid.


----------

